# Game Thread: Raptors @ Kings November 9th 10:00 PM (On The Score)



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

<center>








vs.









*Date: Tuesday, November 9
Location: Arco Arena 
Tip Off: 10:00 PM
Broadcaster: NBALP, The Score
Radio: Fan 590*

*Toronto Raptors Starting Line Up:* 





































*Sacramento Kings Starting Line Up:* 





































*Key Match-Up:* 
















</center>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Honestly, I Dont Think We Gon Win This Game.. Since The Kings Are 0-3 And Their Playin At Home.. So What Do U Think? But I Still Have Faith In Loren Woods & Chris Bosh, If They Play Good Then The Rest Of The Team Will Get Hyped Up And Play Even Better.

Bench Players Not Gon Do Well This Team - Look At The Kings Bench Players, Their Like Starters To Me..

Gon Be Good Game To Watch Tho. On The Score, Tipoff 10:00 PM

Peace


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am worried of this game. The kings are 0-3 and it is their home opener. They are gonna come out on fire, VC and Rose are gonna have to do as good of a job on Peja as Bosh and woods are gonna have to do on Webber


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i think that the matchup between rafer adn bibby is very important...so far bibby is a 20 ppg...
so if c-webb and peja will come strong to the game rafer gotta stop bibby..
vince gotta be good all game not just in the clutch time and after the last poor game by bosh and woods they gotta play better.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

we gotta carry on ridin this wave for 4-0 its gonna be tuff but fo'sho we can do it!
am hopin for a huge game from bosh summat like 22/12 after his poor offensive performance against portland i bet the kid comes and destroys sac-town! RAPS WIN BY 12

GIVE HOFFA SUM MINS!!!!


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

why are u guys soooo worried????

we KILLED the PISTONS, remember???


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

over/under 186.5 pts.

i'd say over by 2 pts.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread :wave:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is Christie healthy? I thought he was injured.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> why are u guys soooo worried????
> 
> we KILLED the PISTONS, remember???


Pistons and Kings play a completely different type of game. The Raps are doing well running and gunning, but the Kings can do the same, if not better. Plus Arco Arena is the worse place to play on the road, and it's their home opening...

Well it's not like I would've guessed the Raps would beat Houston, Detroit, or even Portland... so I'll go against the Raps on this one and hope u guys win


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Is Christie healthy? I thought he was injured.


He has played in 3 of the last 4 games.

7 minutes against the Suns in the preseason, DNP vs. Dallas, 20 minutes against San Antonio and 17 minutes against the Rockets


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Is Christie healthy? I thought he was injured.


looks like he's back but i doubt he's playing at 100%. VC and co should be able to pick Sacto's defense apart.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> looks like he's back but i doubt he's playing at 100%. VC and co should be able to pick Sacto's defense apart.


since when did any team have trouble picking apart SAC's D?

:grinning:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is going to be an interesting game, its the kings home opener and they would like to have their first win in front of their fans. They have scorers on basically all their positions, we can just hope Bibby and Peja dont catch fire. Their bench isnt as solid as ours but they still have a certain Bobby Jackson on it. As long as our shots go in and we play good D, then we shouldnt have a problem


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

This is gonna be a tough one - they haven't won yet and will be fired up for this one. It will be a major test for the Raptors to prove they can win on the road against a team thats backed into a corner.

Who's gonna guard Peja? Can Woods/ Marshall/ Hoffa(?) contain Brad Miller?


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Peja has looked flat from what i have seen of the Kings this year, 

i think Bosh the way he is driving to the net and being aggressive will really test Webber and well see how healthy he really is. 

Carter is going to take it to Christie

the only question is how we can contain Bibby, i say allow either Rose or Woods to come off their man to pressure him enough to take shots away.

I think we will see a strong game from our starters in this one and we pull it out


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I just think the real key matchup is Rafer against Bibby

C-Webb will dominate CB4 Bosh need to be smart to defend Webber


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Kings = bound to win
Raps = bound to lose

im goin with the kings...a blowout as a matter of fact


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> Kings = bound to win
> Raps = bound to lose
> 
> im goin with the kings...*a blowout as a matter of fact*


:greatjob: 

Same here.  

Kings 116
Raps 98


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey Since everyone is calling blowouts for the kings...i'd say the raps are gunna silence the crowd and blow out the kings.


106 Raps
88 Kings

bang bang....kings are about to be shot down


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Prediction:

Raptors - 107
Kings - 96

Vince will have a big game and score 37.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nm


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow the kings are killing us now 17-9


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Oh god, delete this thread now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Losing truly sucks, it was bound to happen but you wouldnt expect it to be a blowout. Vince shooting 25% from the field isnt something to write home about. Dave Feschuk is going to have a field day today


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Losing truly sucks, it was bound to happen but you wouldnt expect it to be a blowout. Vince shooting 25% from the field isnt something to write home about. Dave Feschuk is going to have a field day today


sry it was a blowout


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Carter is finished?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ah well the Kings were due, but Raptors just played ugly ball. 

So much for my prediction of Bosh outplaying Webber...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BAD game for the whole team no help from the bench


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

what a NASTY game... :sour:


----------



## Dj_Danny_Dee (Aug 8, 2003)

watched till the beginning of the 4th quarter and just couldn't take it anymore... guess i was spoiled by the previous 3 wins... this loss seems hard to swallow!
it was just plain awful!
Watching bosh and carter struggling just... UGH!!
i wish carter would stop holding the ball and passign and just blow by his guy and throw down a monster jam! 
He drives by his man... and sees brad miller.. what does he do? instead of jumping over the guy he throws a FLOATER!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!???!:upset: 
near the end of the 2nd quarter we saw a bit of the old vince... the one who took the ball and just drove by his man without thinking... but hen after that it was back to the vince we know now! :upset:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

this game was unevitable...Hope our Bosh/Donyell frontcourt duo can help us next game or it will be ugly

Why do refs call the worst games at Arco arena...by far the worst home court bias in the league.

Overall Sac just kicked our ***, no doubt!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, that certainly didn't go according to plan.

Mo Pete had a really nice game. He showed a lot of effort on defence and got after it at the other end for a change. A steal, a block, ten points and eight rebounds off the bench. Something nice to take away from this game.

Woods had a nice night on the boards, even if he was brutalized under the basket. 11 boards in 16 minutes, including seven offensive rebounds. Gotta like that. The numbers are inflated by several missed shots by Loren, but still. That's 33 rebounds per 48 minutes... heh. Loren is very slow footed, though. He cannot guard anything outside of ten feet.

Carter attacked Peja and attacked the rim tonight, but shot a dismal 25% from the field. We expect better. He's gotten off to a very unenthusiastic start to the season that reminds me of AD last year. He had a good game the other day but the other three games he's dialed-it in. He needs to find the motivation within himself to play hard until he is traded.

Another rough night for Bosh, with his shooting and his rebounding numbers slumping. He faced top-notch competition again tonight, though, in C-Webb and Miller. He worked hard but he was mostly ineffective tonight. Allowing Webber and Miller to feast on open jumpshots is inexcusable, though. It wasn't just Chris missing his assignments, but he was part of the problem. Momma said there'd be days like this.

Murray and Bonner both with positive bench contributions yet again. If our team ever gets a head of steam this season, these two will play a big part in it. Consistent bench scoring threats in the 8th to 9th man range is something this team hasn't had since... well, ever. Keep it up, boys!

Rafer had another good night, but he can't do much when everyone is settling for jumpers. He had only 1 turnover again, and his ball protection has been legendary so far this season. He only had a single assist tonight, which IMO is a product of Toronto being unable to get their offence going properly, and that falls on Rafer's shoulders to a large degree. Regardless, he shot 50% from the field and maintained a level of effort which is admirable.

Rose only shot 33% but managed to contribute 15 points tonight. Rose has quietly been approaching consistency. 15/4/4 on 45% shooting should be a reasonable expectation for a player of his skill level. He was close to that tonight, but he spent too much time jawing at the referees and didn't show any degree of leadership that I noticed. That has to change.


Webber got a triple-double, Bibby almost had one, and Miller had a big double-double. B-Jax showed why he is a former 6th man award winner. Sacramento isn't as good as they were, but you can't sleep on them in the West.

I'm not surprised at the outcome of this game. It's nice that we don't have to face Sactown at Arco very often.

In the end, a loss by one or a hundred points is about the same. I hope we rebound from this one, learn from our mistakes, and come out passionate and intent on playing properly next game.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Very interesting to see how we rebound from this loss tomorrow, After a full drubbing by Sactown, we will see how this team deals with adversity in Utah


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

They just played better then we did, when we played like we were supposed to or could we got it to 5 but after we just pulled another classic raptors and went away from what works


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

to any1 that watched the game i couldnt get it being out in germany the box score showed hoffa playin 10 mins with 0 points and 2 rebounds is that the end of it he just played badly or dont that stats show the true story? thankx


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

That was just a brutal butt-kicking.

What is with our starters? In four games they are +1, -10, -4, and -7 in first quarters. Digging a hole every game.

Mitchell was pissed at the starters last night. Said there was nothing positive from them at all. I would disagree. I think Loren Woods had a very good bounce back game after a poor effort vs Portland. That's about it though.

Sam was amazed that we wouldn't attack the SAC big men who don't block shots, when we went after the Portland bigs who do. SAC is one of the worst D's in the league and we made their life easy by chucking up long J's. The game plan was to attack.

Bosh had an awful game. Not involved at all at either end. Much worse than the Portland game where he at least played the right way.

Vince was horrible again. That's 2 of our 4 games where he hasn't been much of a factor at all on offense. Vince needs to realize that the first quarter is crunch time too in some games. He has to step up and keep us in these games early. He wasn't facing any doubles and got to the rim whenever he felt like it (not often).

Vince is now on pace to shoot 280 FT's over 80 games. By far the lowest number of his career. He was over 500 in his best years, and even in his worst injury year was on pace for over 300. 

Nice to see him finally attack the rim in the third Q. Hopefully that success will spur him to do it much more.

Miller and Webber combine for 19/30 from the field (almost 66%), 23 boards, 16 assists, and 42 points.

I am tired of seeing the Bosh and Marshall combo. Time to put a real C in the game at least 80% of the time. That means Hoffa or Moiso need to take over the backup C minutes.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

My game notes
1) The Raps were *** last night and i dont know whats going on with the starters, but hopefully they can take somthing out of that, and they had to lose sometime, and Aruajo got some solid minutes under his belt
2) I dont think i saw the Kings miss a shot last night, even when the Raps were playing defense. They were on lastnight, and that didnt help
3) No way you can let Brad MIller beat you like that, that is embarrasing. I was so sick of seeing his face
4) Biggest problem for the Raps was Back to old habbits , taking bad shots way to early in the shot clock. When a team is hot like the Kings and hitting everything you dont want to keep giving the ball right back to them, or your going end up losing by 20
5) Woods looked solid again, but man did he get tired fast last night, he was either sick or hung over. To bad he couldnt stay in the game longer.
6) I am still impressed with MItchell, he seems like a great coach and hopefully he well get threw to these guys. Run the floor, keep it simple and do what works. They got within 5 when they kept attaching Peja, and got away from throwing up 3rs all over the place
7) in a game like that Carter needs to step up and take over for the team. for a guy who wants to be traded he sure isnt playing like it. If you were going into last nights game to compare Carter for Peja, it didnt look to good for Carter other then Pejas lack of D


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Biggest problem was passing game was virtually nonexistent, I expect a much better effort tonight even if it leads to a loss


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Mitchell said almost exactly the same thing, Hbwoy.

He said the loss didn't bother him, it was the effort and way the team played that bothered him.

I would agree. Some teams are just going to be 'on' and beat you no matter how well you play. But there is no excuse for not competing and getting blown out like that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Horrible game from the Raptors and they know it. Hopefully getting the wakeup call on the first game of the roadtrip is constructive rather than deflating. I have confidence that Mitchell will curb the team to the former. 

I don't expect Bosh or Carter to have too many games that bad over the course. Both should come out angry and agressive next game. 

Loren Woods did OK on the boards but he was still very frustrating, taking it up so weakly in traffic. Kick the ball out and let the team run the offense if you can't finish or draw the foul.

Like 7s said, Vince needs to take charge from the opening minutes of the game. Force the issue, get his defender in foul trouble, heat up for ****'s sake. When posting up, why always go off one foot away from contact rather than two feet into contact? I know he's not ready to sacrifice his body but he is just so frustrating to watch sometimes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I was not impressed with Hoffa's effort last night. His team got him some post-up situations and he didn't go all out playing defense and rebounding. In garbage time he got shown up by Bonner. Still, he held his own against Webber for a few minutes and showed his strength and mobility. I just want to see him fighting for the starting role whenever he gets the slightest opportunity.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Hoffa is very raw offensively. And I think that is what is keeping him glued to the bench. That is the end of the court that he still looks a little lost on.

He really only has the jump hook in the low post. But that's all he needs. He can get that shot off over anyone, and if they start to overplay him heavily on the left shoulder he can start using the drop step right for layups.

Defensively I thought he was fine. Did you see him whack BobbyJackson twice in the lane? No call on either one.

He went after the O boards well and had lots of competition from Mo, Bonner, Marsh for the D boards on those rare occasions SAC missed a shot.

His bball IQ just needs some work. Bonner's Euro experience has him well ahead of Hoffa in that area (for now).


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Man, We Cudve Won That Game Easily.. I Dunno What Happened Wit 'Em In The 1st Quarter.

For Me Again, Rafer Alston Did Everything & He Was The Only One Doin Everythin.. FU&KEN VC, What Was He Doin? Him And His Wack Azz Shots In The 1st Qtr..

And He Kept Laughin Like It Was Nothin- This Is Bull Man.. I Hate It When That Kid Does That..

Anyways, I'm Fine As Long As Rafer Alston Has A Good Game..


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

nothing worked... everybody short of Alston played bad...

VC needs to look to take over... he just let Kings pad their lead from 5 to 14 in matter of minutes in the 3rd quarter, then still had the odacity to pull up for a quick jumper, jebus...

this is two games in a row the starters've been in a funk... and this time the bench just couldnt save them (can't expect them to every night...) hopefully they will rebound tonight....


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't think this was nearly the disaster that it was made out to be. sure, it was a blowout, but i don't have as much of a problem with the shot selection as others seem to have (swirsky and rautins included). i think there are too many people around the team who have a short-sighted view when it comes to our losses. i think we point to our "shot selection" less than objectively. to be perfectly honest, i don't think we shot any more jump shots (percentage-wise) than did the sacramento kings last night. it's just that they were hitting theirs- and we weren't hitting ours. 

swirsky and rautins, in my opinion, point to the same criticisms too often when the ball isn't going in the hoop. in my opinion, there are good nights and bad nights. we had a bad night in sacramento. it's easy to point out "missed jumpers" when we're shooting 30%, but that doesn't mean we're shooting any more jumpers than our opponent- and i don't think it necessarily matters that they're shooting over 50%. most of their points also came on the perimeter. 

if i had to put my finger on one reason for last night's result (other than the abysmal start), i think it would probably be our on-the-ball defense. for whatever reason we couldn't slow them down, and being the fantastic passing team that they are, they had no trouble finding the open man after our help defender dropped off. of course, that wasn't the only thing, but to blame the loss on excessive jumpshooting would be inaccurate (imo). i don't know whether we _lost_ as much as they *won*.

anyway, listening to the radio this morning and reading the papers, it jumped out at me as to what vince carter has to put up with on a daily basis (not that i feel sorry for him, it just has me thinking...). i'm not his number one supporter, i think he can probably do more, but i didn't think that vince played with any less effort last night than any other raptor. in fact, i was satisfied with what he was doing- or, correction, what he was _trying_ to do- and am not going to pin the loss on one player. sure, he doesn't do himself any favours, i don't think he's as _mentally_ gifted as some other superstars, but the vince carter bandwagon turnover rate in nba circles is unprecedented. on the whole, i think the raptor fan's tendency to oversimplify outcomes at vince's expense is unfortunate and rather ridiculous. 

again, i don't consider myself to be an official member of his fan club, but his celebrity (at least in toronto) just grown to a monumental size, and i don't know whether i/any human could put up with such foolish pressure. 

i don't think the game was that bad and i'm looking forward to tonight. i think a mountain was made of a molehill against the kings. 



> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> In the end, a loss by one or a hundred points is about the same.


exactly. i don't think last year's team (under KO) necessarily believed that, and it may have undone the roster early, but i'm getting the feeling that mitchell's imbued this team with a different sort of confidence (point: imo, vince wouldn't have gotten up at all after his drive on miller in the second Q, let alone as quickly as he did- i think there's a positive intangible, possibly attributed to mitchell, that's been motivating him this year). 

we'll see how the boys respond against the jazz.

peace


----------

